# These Two Almost Made It...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Just a little more weight on these and I would have made my goal today. Darn it anyway! 
But I'm not complaining though, these were pretty close to 5-pounders... but not quite.

4.8-pounder & 4.5-pounder


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Still some nice looking fish though!


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Missed it by----> { } much...Very nice...I have no doubts your goal will be reached in no time!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd take those in a tournament any day of the week and twice on Sunday! Nice catches!!!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

two nice pigs I would take those two book ends in any tourny ausssom man


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

You're a machine. Nice haul.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

You are on fire this season.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job Jeff, you are putting a whooping on the hawgs (and me) so far this season.

Way to go


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice Catch!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Way to go man!! Those are two healthy lookin fish! You'll hit your mark by mid may the way your goin


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

dandy pond bass !


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Procraftboats21 said:


> dandy pond bass !


Nope... Not a pond. A small public lake. But thanks anyway...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

eh same thing.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Procraftboats21 said:


> eh same thing.



Oh hell yea! I see an underhanded comment/slam when I see it.
Small public lakes under 100-acres in size that are fished by avid anglers on a daily basis during the season are now considered to be in the same category as farm ponds, and they are much easier to catch decent sized bass out of because of the pond bass catagory that they're attributed. 
If someone posts fish caught out of a pond. That's fine with me. A pond is a pond, and they're awesome bass factories. My posts however are not pond bass.

Let's see now... Fishing pressure per acre? How 'bout that? End of argument... 

No posts have been made by me of pond bass... period.


----------



## BASSASSASSIN (Feb 7, 2008)

Dang you're a cry baby!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Whaaaaa... Whaaaa... Crying now... Me so crying... LOL!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff, stop posting all these pond bass! You are such a pond monger!!!


----------

